# (LA) HRCH Gator Point's Bayou Chopper SH - Dark Chocolate - At Stud



## yredell

HRCH Gator Point's Bayou Chopper SH
(GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux MH X Gator Point's Gander Lisa)

SHR at 12 months
HR at 16 months
HRCH at 21 months
AKC Senior Hunter title at 2 yrs old

Health Clearances :
Hips: OFA #LR-175620E24M-VPI (EXCELLENT)
Elbows: OFA #LR-EL39703M24-VPI (NORMAL)
CERF CLEAR
CNM #LR-CNM08-387-M-PIV
EIC #D08-056050 CLEAR
AKC DNA Profile #V483611
UKC DNA Profile #R185294 DNA-P 

Chopper's 75 lbs of dark, rich chocolate and rock hard muscles, along with his extremely good looks, turn heads where ever he goes. He boasts a pedigree rich with proven success and record breaking statistics. He is a well-rounded Champion – in the field, blind or at home. Chopper combines elements of style, incredible speed, desire and talent to his work ethic. His natural ability is beyond measure. One who watches Chopper “at work” can only admire the effectiveness of speed and athletic ability.

For more information, pedigree and picture gallery, visit Chopper's webpage: http://www.bayoulabradors.com/choppersh.htm

Call Steve or Yvonne Plaisance at (504) 239-7069


----------

